
The Real Reason Zuckerberg Supports a Universal Basic Income - necessity
http://www.thedailybell.com/news-analysis/the-real-reason-zuckerberg-supports-a-universal-basic-income/
======
averagewoll
Zuck seems to be getting a lot of hatred.

The idea is interesting, but it's not a solution to the economic problem we
are facing worldwide.

